# حمل ملفات pdf مجانا أفكار هندسية



## yahyaab (12 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​أخوتي الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لاحظت الطلبات الكثيرة حول الدرفلة واليكم هذا الموقع السهل والجميل
ان وجدتم فيه الفائدة أرجوا الدعاء
مهندس ميكانيك
يحيى أبوزامل

http://www.freepatentsonline.com/


----------



## tarek15151 (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (9 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموقع


----------



## فــــزّاع (9 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مجيد الانباري (8 يونيو 2010)

فين الملف تاع الافكار ياااااااااااااااخينه الغالي


----------



## مجيد الانباري (8 يونيو 2010)

*حلول الشي فورس والبيندنك مومنت*

:14::34:السلام عليكم اخواني اعضاء ملتقى المهندسين المحترمين بالنظر لكثرت الطلبات من اخواني طلبة المرحلة الثانية هندسة ميكانيك على معرفة رسم الشي فورس والبيندنك مومنت ارتايت ان اضع بين ايدهم طريقه سهلة لحلول مسائل الشي فورس عسى ان تعم الفائده للجميع .. مع المرفقات ملف docيحتوي الحلول وشكرا ...


----------



## مجيد الانباري (8 يونيو 2010)

*حلول الشي فورس والبيندنك مومنت*

<p>اخواني حدث خطا اثناء تحميل الملف والا تم تصحيح الخطا واليكم الملف الان مضبوط %</p>


----------



## yahyaab (12 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز مجيد الأنباري هذا عنوان موقع فيه أفكار واختراعات في مجالات صناعية مختلفة
ضع كلمة بحث ويعطيك المواضيع ضمن مجال بحثك وهي ليست ملفات جاهزة للتحميل واذا أعجبك موضوع قم بنسخه ولصقه في ملف وورد ثم أحفظه
وشكرا


----------



## هلام الغرب (12 يونيو 2010)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور على هدا المجهود


----------



## سعود البداح (27 يونيو 2010)

مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## salm13 (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اتمنا للجميع الخير والصحهوالعافيه انشاء الله
اريد ان اسأل وارجوالمساعده
كيفيه كتابة تقرير اوبحث عناي موضوع اريد الخطوات لنجاح التقرير وكتابته بشكل جيد


----------



## nournms (20 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## محمود حمدي البرلسي (17 مايو 2013)

اللهم زد العرب ترابطاًً ويكونوا وحدة 
لك ألـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شكر اخي الكريم وجميع المهندسين


----------



## ahmeds sabrey (17 مايو 2013)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــور على هدا المجهود​
​


----------

